# A video of my most dearest dove



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi fellow bird lovers!

I love this site so much! I never knew there were so many people out there who love pigeons and doves as much as I do!!!

I wanted to share with you guys a montage I made for one of my beloved doves when he turned a year old. All the photos are of him throughout the year since the day he hatched  Hope you enjoy it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWMRClRP2h4

ps half way through the song the photos will start repeating, cuz with this video editing program I have I can only add 50 pics without having to pay to upgrade


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That was a beautiful tribute! That song always makes me sad, though.

We have two doves, Poppet who thinks that John is her mate and Doveling who thinks we are both his enemies!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I enjoyed your video of Keeshmees. What a beautiful dove. I adore doves anyhow because they are so gentle and loving. We had one, named Mr. D(ove), for 9 years and he was the best little fellow and so gentle. I still miss him - he died a few years ago.

Thanks for the treat.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KeeshMeesh is so pretty and obviously loved very much. I actually did one of those type montages for my Scooter, but never posted it. He's only a month old though, so I don't have 50 pictures........LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is very, very lovely and touching. Thanks so much for posting the link!

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, Pooffybird, 

for the link to the video of KeeshMeesh. Nicely done. Your doves are so pretty. I don't have many chances to see white pigeons or doves, since I mostly watch the ferals here.

How about some more pics of WALNUT. Maybe a video of Walnut eating, with her shortened beak? 

Thanks again,

Larry


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the lovely comments!

Yes Larry, I'll be sure to post some photos and videos of Walnut too


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely video of your sweet dove.
I love doves. Even the one who hate me I adore, not to mention my darling Yodi. He thinks I am his mate.
And my Olivia is a baby doll. I can go on and on about those wonderful birds.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That was a beautiful video. It made me cry.


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Charis said:


> That was a beautiful video. It made me cry.


Aaaw, you're so sweet  He is a very special bird.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I love your video of your Dove KeeshMeesh, he's beautiful. I have a female Dove named Pearl and she's very sweet and gentle.


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

littlestar said:


> I love your video of your Dove KeeshMeesh, he's beautiful. I have a female Dove named Pearl and she's very sweet and gentle.


KeeshMeesh is very sweet and cuddly with me, but he's very aggressive to the other doves  I think it's because he needs a girlfriend  Is Pearl dating anyone?


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

My Pearl is still single. Pearl's is really good with anyone in the house, but prefers to only be on me. Now I have a pigeon that will not anyone but me hold and touch her and if anyone tries to touch her when I'm holding her she will make like a growl sound and peck them really hard.


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

littlestar said:


> My Pearl is still single. Pearl's is really good with anyone in the house, but prefers to only be on me. Now I have a pigeon that will not anyone but me hold and touch her and if anyone tries to touch her when I'm holding her she will make like a growl sound and peck them really hard.


Haha! That is so cute! I would love to hear that. I didn't think that females could be aggressive too, but I haven't lived with a pigeon since I was very young  My famale dove though is very shy and gentle and a bit skittish. I adopted her and her hubby from the humane society, and I think they had been rehomed twice before I got them  so I don't know what kind of life they had before, but their previous owners had butchered all their primaries and secondaries AND their tails!!!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I agree with everyone above! Your video is beautiful and an amazing tribute to KeeshMeesh


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you Pete


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

> I think they had been rehomed twice before I got them so I don't know what kind of life they had before, but their previous owners had butchered all their primaries and secondaries AND their tails!!!!


My Pigeon Angel is always been a one person bird, but my other pigeons don't mind everyone holding or petting them. What were these previous owners thinking. It's a good thing you have them now.


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

littlestar said:


> My Pigeon Angel is always been a one person bird, but my other pigeons don't mind everyone holding or petting them. What were these previous owners thinking. It's a good thing you have them now.


Yes, they definitely have a forever home with me, and they're allowed to fly freely in my house to their heart's content. I love them to pieces


----------

